# HELP! Dark blue dolphin with black spots.



## yoni8880 (Oct 4, 2009)

when i had purchased these fish i saw that black spots had appeard on them, does this mean they are sick? can this harm other fish?
also one of the fish has changed into a darker color with some white spots and stopped eating?

any help?

also there is another cichlid that stopped to rush for food, i do think he still eats in hiding tho

pics on request
please help


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Probably need pics to help. Could the fish that isn't eating be a female that's holding eggs or fry in her mouth?


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

My dolphins just finished spawning, it could very well be that this is the case with you as well, the male dolphin will darken in color and get dark spots on his shoulder and sides as part of his mating dress, the female once having laid and taken her eggs into her mouth will not eat, or will eat very little, though she may "go after" food that is dropped into the tank. She will also hide almost exclusively in a dark or hidden area of the tank. 
Have you noticed any breeding behavior in your fish? i.e. the fish circling each other, or the male "courting" the "female" by shimmying on his side and vibrating his tail? 
If the fish in question is not eating, and is not holding, then it could be something more serious, such as bloat. The male dolphin may also color up in this way if he is under stress for some reason, I would check the one that is not eating and look at her buccal cavity, this is the area under its "chin" which will expand when a fish is holding eggs. Here is a pic, good luck!


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

also, small white spots that look as if the fish was sprinkled with salt is a sign of ich, which can be treated easily if caught early, It is probably the most common of all fish ailments, I have found that a particularly effective treatment is to raise the tank temperature and add aquarium salt. There is a more detailed description of this treatment in the library.


----------

